# Before & After Video, Year 1 Turf Renovation



## Foot Flyer (Jun 8, 2020)

Turning swampland into a lush Bermuda grass oasis. I didn't include a lot of chatter about herbicide/fertilize applications, but I did metsulfuron, spot treat with MSMA (commercial property), and glyphosate on the cattails before removal. Also spread out a few hundred pounds of triple 17/33-0-0 mixed half and half. By next summer I expect full coverage, but sofar am very pleased with this years results. I also have a video in the works about my residential property, but am waiting until next summer for concluding that one. It will be 3 years in the making. 
Video link: https://youtu.be/tvr2ABVB3M0


----------

